# Scoreguide/Scoreguide2, DirecTV Programmers going Wacky?



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't know if anybody else has seen this, I searched around the forums and didn't find anything except all the way back to the start of the Baseball season... so...

All my DVR's (2ea HR20-100's, and a 'new' HR22 that came to me as a replacement about 6 months ago for my old HR20-700 that finally 'bit the dust') have gotten several (I think I'm up to at least 3 so far on the HR22, maybe only 2 on the HR20-100's) s/w upgrades in the last 10 days or so. 

The first one, the term 'Scoreguide 2' came up, and the guide was in full HD regalia, with all kinds of 'new' ways to slice and dice the guide (not just sports/baseball leagues and such, but games past, games 'live', and games to come, and such). But sometimes it wouldn't quite operate, or get 'wacky'.

Now, that 'new' HR22 is in my living room along with an old H20-100 (which is really my 'main' viewing receiver as it is lightning fast compared to the past and somewhat current crop of DVR's, HR24 notwithstanding) and of course it gets 'updates' about once a millennium. 

But the HR22 seemed not to know that it needed to 'stick' with Scoreguide2. Every once in a while it 'reverts' to Scoreguide1, then switches back.

Now, a couple days after the first software d/l, I get another (on the HR22). I don't think on the HR20-100's (which are in bedrooms, btw), and they weren't doing the back and forth thing that much, but when I went to ESPN and the like they would do it if I 'beat' on it (going back and forth channel to channel and the like).

Then I get another s/w download a few days later. It seemed (on the HR22) that everything reverted to Scoreguide1... then every once in a while, Scoreguide2 would come up, doesn't seem to be any kind of rhyme or reason to when. A lot of the time, I can't get EITHER of the scoreguides to come up, and I have to 'flip' back to like the MIX channel then back to the game channel to give it a 'kick' to work.

Of course, throughout this, the olde H20-100 sits there mostly laughing, doing only Scoreguide1 but pretty much solid as a rock. I wish (if I was really into this) I'd spend more time on the HR20-100's in the bedrooms, but I like to get two games (with Scoreguide1/2/whatever if it'll let me) on my big flatscreen in the living room. 

I'm wondering if anyone out there has seen all this machinations going on...? Honestly, the Scoreguide2 looks like a fair idea, although in my setup (even with a 60" screen) and a PIP set for as large as it does (Samsung), the Scoreguide2 is a little small and the bases (yes, it has bases!) colors need to be tweaked as it's hard to tell the difference between 'white' (no one on base) and 'yellow' (on base), and they still haven't found a way (apparently) to be able to shift the 'guide' around the screen, and too many sports tv outlets use the lower right part of the screen for game information.

Well, this has comment has gone on far enough, I thought that some other Baseball fan(atic) out there would have seen this. They do such a really great job on the system for Golf and for the Tennis matches (now going on) that upgrading the Scoreguide system for Baseball would be 'nice'.
Just don't really know what they are really doing, and it if will be able to 'toggle' between the two or what.

Really, anyone out there see this?


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks to me like there in the midst of deploying a new and improved score guide. Mine had been weird all day only working here and there then all of a sudden the new fancy one showed up, I like it. Does seem odd it would happen over the weekend but, eh, whatever.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

For at least the last 2 days, my score guide has been going back and forth from the old score guide to the new score guide to not working at all. 

I don't think it has anything to do with software updates because the last update on my HR44 was 8/16, and the last update on the HR24 was 8/20. 

Up to now, when the new score guide has been working it has taken quite a while for it to load. Once they have worked out the bugs with the new score guide, I sure hope it doesn't take as long to load as it has been taking so far. While the added information available, including past scores, future games, and standings is nice, if it is going to continue to take so long to load, I'd be happier with the old guide. When I use the score guide, it is to get quick information about a game in progress, and, if I have to, I'd rather go to the computer to get standings, past scores, and future schedules than having to wait for a more detailed guide to load.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

lesz said:


> For at least the last 2 days, my score guide has been going back and forth from the old score guide to the new score guide to not working at all.


Yep, with like I said, doesn't see to be any 'rhyme or reason' as to which 'comes up'.

I"m kinda surprised it's taking a long time on those 'newer super-fast' boxes! The Socreguide1 takes a second or so, and the SG2 takes about 2-3, even on the HR22. It's about the same on the HR20-100. Definitely not to the point of 'waiting... waiting..' by any means. Perhaps some of the routines are using code that the newer HR's are using for something else as well, so it bogs down a bit more when trying to 'initialize'. Who knows.

Like I said, I think whoever is doing this needs to see it on a smaller screen size (like a 14" or smaller) and see how well it looks to the 'untrained' eye. Everything tends to look just fine on a super-size screen...

Well, at least other folks are seeing what I am, so it's not 'another dimension' crawling into my ball games!


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had the same issue today with the scoreguide. It was in HD. Now it's back to SD. When it was HD, the receiver became sluggish. It seems there are bugs to work out.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

For me, the HD TV Apps are much snappier this morning, both on HR44 and HR24 (basically the same as v1 speed on HR24).

Still no customization, so maybe that's coming down the pipe soon.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to add to the mix....My HR21(5+ years old and as slow as ever) sometimes gets v2 sometimes v1. Absolutely no rhyme or reason. This has been going on for a few months now. HD apps are nice but wish they were customizable.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

CDJohnson25 said:


> Still no customization, so maybe that's coming down the pipe soon.


Yea, I sent complaint to customer service regarding this. I know its just a feature but the old My TVAPPS was great. I could track "My Teams" without having to dig through scores of sports I don't like or give a hoot about.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

It's still doing everything that everyone has mentioned (on my HR20.100's and HR22-100/refurb except for my old H20-100 which is getting only ScoreGuide1.0 but is solid as a rock).

Biggest downfall is that if you go to another channel, it 'looses' where you were in ScoreGuide2 so you have to plow through all the menus to get to where you want to display.

Obviously, little if any though was given to the 'design' of this, or how it would operate in the 'real' world. Luckily, neither the NFL (or other sporting events other than Baseball) use the ScoreGuide system but have their 'own' system. Everytime I think about upgrading to one of the newer DVR's and replacing my old H20, it's things like this that make me re-think doing that.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

And as of today, both ScoreGuide1 and ScoreGuide2 (whichever decides to come up on your machine) is no longer available. Folks might also notice that on the 'mix' channel (MLB for today) one can no longer 'toggle' between games.

Maybe they're 'working on it', but apparently they don't realize that it's the end of the season with tons of races being decided as I type this. 

Get your act together, DirecTV; start issuing pink slips!


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Just lost the Scoreguide completely today. Quite the nice touch with a million football and baseball games on. Another Direct TV one step forward, two steps back. Can't wait to see how slow Scoreguide 2 will be. Hopefully shorter than the 5 second channel changes.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish they'd just get rid of all the extras (TV Apps, scorewhatever, etc) that waste bandwidth and slows it all down. I am shocked that people use all these features, they are so slow and unreliable. The Genie software is so fickle and unstable as it is, why make it worse? League/team website have this information in real time and it actually works. What am I missing?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> What am I missing?


Well, like a lot of folks (or maybe not?!) I can 'work' on my computer while watching the 'big screen' (w/PIP). Or, yank on mr. smartphone to get all the scores and stuff. But it means 'juggling' multiple devices at once, it's almost like trying to drive a car and phone/text at the same time... there have been some 'near misses' right from my barca-lounger and my living room floor upon occasion! Yikes!

Yes, the ScoreGuide2 was pretty slow, on 'standard' DVR's (HR22-100/HR20-100's) and of course it never appeared on my 'fastest' machine, ye 0lde H20-100.

I'll 'assume' that come tomorrow AM, the score system for the football games (including the 'mix' channel) will operate as it should. Right. It's bad enough I went out today to gather up 'football goodies' from the local emporiums, which were out of about everything I needed. The managers there haven't quite caught on to the fact it's football season yet.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used ScoreGuide all day...no issues here...Just sayin...


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I wish they'd just get rid of all the extras (TV Apps, scorewhatever, etc) that waste bandwidth and slows it all down. I am shocked that people use all these features, they are so slow and unreliable. The Genie software is so fickle and unstable as it is, why make it worse? League/team website have this information in real time and it actually works. What am I missing?


What you are missing is that the Scoreguide is the quickest way to find the channel that has a particular game.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

It was 'turned on' about 30-45min ago. You're right about 'which channel', otherwise one has to pull up the website listing (on computer or smartphone). 

All 4 machines here were 'dead' from 1pm games onward. Even tried rebooting one of them (the HR22.100) just for kicks, didn't work. The past few days I've noticed that I'd get the 'Scoreguide' logo thing, like one would get if the set had been rebooted and then 'tuned' to a Scoreguide 'enabled' channel, 2-3 times a day at random, like DirecTV was yanking it down then back up again.

Like I said, one can 'juggle' all these 'devices' to one's peril at times. Keep it where it belongs, up on the 'big screen'.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

There is a better way to find games, but I get scolded for mentioning it.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

After several days (or a week or more) of 'fooling around' with the programming of this 'feature', I'll take a guess that DirecTV is 'done' with it (the programming still hasn't 'flowed down' to the older/lesser STB's like the H20's and such); but that may be a GOOD THING as it implementation of 'ScoreGuide2.0' is such a disaster.

I'll bring up just one thing that is so simple, it gives one some insight into both the programmers working on this, and the administrators supposedly in charge of the 'effort'.

The original scoreguide 'remembered' where one 'was' in the 'system', i.e., if one say had the Scoreguide on the Yankees game score, then if one changed channels (either to a Scoreguide enabled channels or not), then changed back to a Scoreguide enabled channel (either the original game one was watching or another, made no difference), the 'system' remember what score you had up. Simple. No need to grind through the menus to re-find the game score, it was simply 'there'.

The H20 receiver systems Scoreguide1 still operates that way (Thank the maker). With Scoreguide2, one has to REPLOW down through all the menus of the 'system' to find the game/score one wanted to display, and many keystrokes later, you might be back where you started.

Now, This is so simple, why was it 'missed' by this supposedly intelligent programmers and managers...? This is just simple too simple to have been missed by anyone who cares. 

I could get into the fact that ScoreGuide2.0 'disappears' scores in the middle of a game (apparently as games end that are 'higher' in the Scoreguide2 que, the que changes and the game score you have displayed changes (on it's own). This effect might be a bit harder to explain or 'fix', but the fact that the system no longer 'remembers' where it was at when you change channels is a much bigger problem. 

It renders the thing basically useless. Nobody who actually uses this could have 'signed off' on way it now operates, unless they are really, really, ******.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

H20s cant do any HD GUI so they will not get 2.0 I think it will be worked on and inproved on.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

From the middle (or end depending) of October, they'll have MONTHS to work on this until the Baseball season starts up again in April. Either they can't read, can't read a calendar, can't add 1+1, or any of a number foolish things. Either that, or they like to poke their customers with a hot poker every once in a while just fer fun.

I'm sure that there are lots of folks who have come and gone on this forum that came to that last conclusion over the years.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

I tried to find the thread on the Australian Open Tennis channels, but was unable.

The various problems with the 'mix' channel and such seem to be fixed, along with the Scroeguide2 (or x or whatever).

So it looks like Scoreguide1 is fini. And with it, any scores on (older?) HD receivers (non-DVR's), as the system is HD-only (wonder what's going on with SD receivers, but I don't have any anymore...

So if Scoreguide(whatever) is going to be HD-only, are their any HD non-DVR's that do the HD 'overlays' like Scoreguide?

Why not use a DVR? Because even the newest models are S-L-O-W in comparison, and when 'flipping' between games and such they are pathetic by comparison. 

One would think the H24, since it is '3D' capable, but I don't know, so anyone out there that has one and is getting the Scoreguide on the tennis channels okay, I'd like to know. It's only $99. Thanks.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Scoreguide1 isn't dead, it's still working on my D12 and R16.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Any of the HD receivers will do the original Score Guide. My son has an H21 and was showing it to me a few days ago with the Australian Tennis on it.

The Score Guide 2.0 has to be gotten from the internet and we are not connected with our TVs.


The new HR44 can change a channel as fast as your TV will handle the feed.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

As is fairly usual here, a whole bunch of wacky (and incorrect) comments.

The 'programmers' at DirecTV are apparently still 'hard at work' (tongue in cheek here) as when the Aussie Tennis multiple screens ended, the multiple scoreguides came back on HD DVR's and receivers. We will see come 'The Masters' time.

'Whole home'? The other day I walked into my local UPS facility, and noticed a DISH 'Hopper' machine sitting on the shelf, and commented to the guy manning the front desk if he had seen many 'come through'. He laughed, and pointed to the 'pre-sort' area behind him, where there were (hold on to your socks) at least half a dozen HR44's waiting to be shipped out back to DirecTV. And this in an area of the country, due to DirecTV failing to carry many local independent stations (they have added them mostly in the past couple of years, through) has a high DISH count.

I'll pass. When DirecTV has a 'whole home' solution that has as many tuners as I do with 'standalones' (7 currently, all with OTA capability, so that equals 7 most tuners for a total of 11), AND the same amount of HD storage (6TB), then I'll take a look at it. Otherwise, it's a huge step back.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 13 tuners to record and 3TB of storage. that is plenty for me.


----------

